# Bound mismatch: The generic method sort(List<T>) of ty



## kartoffelsack@logged_out (19. Dez 2007)

```
public static <T extends Comparable<? super T>> void sort( List<Comparable<? super T>> _list)
{        
            Collections.sort( _list);
}
```


In der Collection.sort-Zeile sort krieg ich immer einen Compilerfehler. Hab für T schon alles mögliche ausprobiert:
<T>
<T extends Comparable>
...

Wie muss es sein?[/code]


----------



## Beni (19. Dez 2007)

```
public static <T extends Comparable<? super T>> void sort( List<T> _list){
                Collections.sort( _list);
    }
```
 :?:  :bahnhof: 

Wenn du eine andere Antwort haben willst, müsstest du halt sagen, was du machen willst...


----------



## Marco13 (19. Dez 2007)

Häm - grad nicht viel Zeit, aber schau mal hier auf Seite 20 oben
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5/pdf/generics-tutorial.pdf


Sowas vielleicht?
public static <T extends Comparable<? super T>> T max(Collection<T> coll)


----------



## kartoffelsack (19. Dez 2007)

genau was ich wollte. Danke !


----------



## Marco13 (19. Dez 2007)

Beim zweiten Lesen sieht das, was ich gepostet hatte, dem, was DU ursprünglich gepostet hattest, zwar ziemlich ähnlich, aber wenn's jetzt geht, ist's ja OK...


----------

